# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  يا خوفي على صلاح نمر

## مصطفى منصور

*قبل كل شئ اتساءل ما الذي يمكن يقوم به قلب دفاع معه متوسط دفاع غير متخصص(وليد بدرالدين) وعلى اليمين باك رايت غير متخصص ولياقته صفر (ابراهومه) وعلى يساره باك لفت ضعيف في كل النواحي (بخيت) وامامه خط وسط على ضعفه وبطء عمر بخيت تم افراغه تماما من لاعبي الارتكاز ، لينكشف خط الظهر (الهش اصلا) امام نفاثات بمستوى موكورو وديكور ومهند مع اسناد مستمر من ارتكازات تجيد قطع الكرات والبناء من الخلف، بخصوص صلاح نمر فخلال المباريات التي سبقت لقاء هلال الابيض والخرطوم كان آيقونة دفاع صلب متماسك ويساعد في بناء الهجمات وصارم واعتقد انه جاء في وقته تماما ، اقول هذا وفي البال حملات الاغتيال المعنوي التي لخصت مشاكل المريخ فيه ، اخشى على هذا النمر من الضياع ليلحق بنجوم نعض عليهم اصابع الندم الآن مثل كلتشي وغيره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلامك سليم يامصطفى 

صلاح نمر عملاق دفاع المريخ القادم
نتمنى ان يجد جبرة من يوفق بجانبه في القلب او في الأطراف
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*صلاح عندو مستقبل كبير يا مهدي ، الهلالاب عشان ندمانين لعدم تسجيله معاهم ، استغلو الهزيمه من هلال الابيض وهاك يا تريقه على النمر
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*مميز يا مصطفى ...كل الود
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*انا واثق بان فاروق جبره سوف يعيد الرصه بالنسبه للدفاع خاصه والفريق كله والتوفيق للمارد الاحمر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

قبل كل شئ اتساءل ما الذي يمكن يقوم به قلب دفاع معه متوسط دفاع غير متخصص(وليد بدرالدين) وعلى اليمين باك رايت غير متخصص ولياقته صفر (ابراهومه) وعلى يساره باك لفت ضعيف في كل النواحي (بخيت) وامامه خط وسط على ضعفه وبطء عمر بخيت تم افراغه تماما من لاعبي الارتكاز ، لينكشف خط الظهر (الهش اصلا) امام نفاثات بمستوى موكورو وديكور ومهند مع اسناد مستمر من ارتكازات تجيد قطع الكرات والبناء من الخلف، بخصوص صلاح نمر فخلال المباريات التي سبقت لقاء هلال الابيض والخرطوم كان آيقونة دفاع صلب متماسك ويساعد في بناء الهجمات وصارم واعتقد انه جاء في وقته تماما ، اقول هذا وفي البال حملات الاغتيال المعنوي التي لخصت مشاكل المريخ فيه ، اخشى على هذا النمر من الضياع ليلحق بنجوم نعض عليهم اصابع الندم الآن مثل كلتشي وغيره



والله ماقلت الا الحقيقة يامصطفى
والحقيقة لمن يفهم فى ( الكورة )
صلاح نمر افضل مدافع صاعد حتى الان
يتمتع بكل مقومات المدافع المطلوبة
مع العلم بان اللاعب صغير السن ولم يتجاوز عمرة 24 عاما
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*كلام زول فاهم كوره وبعرف يقيم اللاعبين كوييس وفعلا ده البحصل في المريخ يتم حرق اللاعب  والجلافيط يكملوا عليهو
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*تكرموا خالد/صاقعه/استرليني/حبشي ،،،،،،، نمر هو ما كنا نفتقده والآن بحمدالله هو معنا
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*صلاح نمر لاعب مميز نتمنى أن لا يتم تحطيمه
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

صلاح نمر لاعب مميز نتمنى أن لا يتم تحطيمه



الايك مغربي
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*المريخ لايجيد الدفاع كتيم فالفريق كان مفككا واس البلاء خط الوسط الذي لا يجيد قطع الكرات والضغط على الخصم ...
اكره وكوفي وعنكبة لايعودون لتغطية الفراغات على الاطراف...
وصلاح نمر وجد نفسه في مواجهة مباشرة مع المهاجمين ما عساه ان يفعل ...
هنالك من يقولون عمر سفاري افضل من نمر وهذا كلام جانبه التوفيق ما وجده المريخ من فرص داخل منطقة الجزاء كان كفيلا بتعديل النتيجة على اقل تقدير برغم سوء الاداء ...
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*100% ياسيف ، فعلا يوجد فرق بين التنظيم الدفاعي للفريق ككل وبين القدرات الفاعيه للاعب معين ، صلاح نمر اتخذل بسبب التنظيم الدفاعي للمريخ ، لكن هو كمدافع اراه الافضل بدون حتى منافس
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*كلام سليم نحن من نساعد على ثباته وتطوره بوقوفنا ودعمنا له ونحن من ندمر لاعبينا بهجومنا وانتقادنا المستمر صلاح نمر افضل مدافع في الممتاز حتى لو اخفق في مباريات لكن سيعود ماردا جبارا ويرد على منتقديه يمتاز بكل خصائص المدافع السوبر فقط يحتاج لدعمنا ومساندتنا
المريخ مشكلته ليست عناصرية فاللاعبين كافراد مميزين الفريق يحتاج لتفعيل اسلوب الضغط الجماعي على الخصم وقيام كل فرد بالواجب الدفاعي وسرعة استخلاص الكرة من الخصم ودا اسلوب تكتيكي من واجبات الجهاز الفني
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

كلام سليم نحن من نساعد على ثباته وتطوره بوقوفنا ودعمنا له ونحن من ندمر لاعبينا بهجومنا وانتقادنا المستمر صلاح نمر افضل مدافع في الممتاز حتى لو اخفق في مباريات لكن سيعود ماردا جبارا ويرد على منتقديه يمتاز بكل خصائص المدافع السوبر فقط يحتاج لدعمنا ومساندتناالمريخ مشكلته ليست عناصرية فاللاعبين كافراد مميزين الفريق يحتاج لتفعيل اسلوب الضغط الجماعي على الخصم وقيام كل فرد بالواجب الدفاعي وسرعة استخلاص الكرة من الخصم ودا اسلوب تكتيكي من واجبات الجهاز الفني



احييك يا حبشي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اندفاع لاعبوا المريخ الى الهجوم وتركيزهم على محاولة انهاء المباراة وقتل اسطورة هلال التبلدي الذي جرع المدعوم هزيمة بلغت 4 اهداف واصرارهم وعزيمتهم على التقدم اكرر التقدم فقط دون مراعاة للجوانب والمهام المؤكلة لهم كان هو قاصمة الظهر للفريق لان المريخ عندما بدأ المباراة كان واضحا بانه هو الافضل في عمليات الاستحواذ على الكرة ومحاولة ايصالها الى خط الهجوم بأي وسيلة كانت مع عدم الاهتمام بمفاتيح لعب هلال التبلدي مما نتج عنه وجود فراغات في وسط الميدان ومساحات لعب عليها مهند الطاهر وشيخ موكورو واستغل هذا الثنائي تلك المساحات وفعل ما يحلو له بدفاع المريخ وهذا امر طبيعي لفريق لم يتحسب للخصم ولم يبدئ اي اهتمام بمفاتيح لعبه واندفع للامام محاولا تخليص المباراة في اقل وقت ممكن والدليل على ذلك ان الفرص التي وجدها لاعبو المريخ في المناطق الامامية تزيد عن الفرص التي وجدها لاعبو هلال التبلدي وسجلوا منها الانتصار الساحق ، بالاضافة الى ذلك فان اي هدف احرز في شباك المريخ كان يزيد لاعبو المريخ اصراراً على بلوغ غايتهم بذات الطريقة التي بدءوا بها المباراة وزاد الطين بله عدم انتباه الجهاز الفني لايقاف خطورة لاعبي الهلال واهتمامه بزيادة الشق الهجومي عندما اخرج عمر بخيت وضفر ودفع بكوفي وعبده جابر في محاولة لتحريك الهجوم المريخي رغم انه الهجوم المريخي كان متحرك اصلا ولا يحتاج الى زيادة عددية لان المريخ في كل لحظة من لحظات المباراة كان يمكنه التسجيل ولكن لم يفطن الجهاز الفني الى ضرورة اصلاح الحال في الفريق باعمال مبدأ الرقابة على مهند الطاهر وكذلك مراقبة الشيخ موكورو بتحويل ابراهومة للوسط او اخراجه وادخال مدافع او تحويل ضفر الى المنطقة الدفاعية وكل هذه حلول كانت في متناول الجهاز الفني للمريخ لان الناظر للمباراة اثناء سيرها يعرف بان الهلال كان عندما يصل الى مرمى المريخ يشكل خطورة كبيرة جدا عليه وان جل الفرص التي وجدها هلال التبلدي سجل من اغلبها وهذا يوضح الخلل الذي اصاب لاعبين بعنيهم من ضمنهم ابراهومة الذي وضح عليه الاعياء والتعب وعدم القدرة على مجاراة الشيخ موكورو في ادائه في الطرف اليمين .
فاذا كان الجهاز الفني للمريخ لم يتحسب لخطورة هلال التبلدي وعمل على تحقيق الفوز فقط فان هذه تعد مصيبة في عدم معرفة الخصم ودراسته والعمل على ايقاف خطورته التي كان يفوز بها على الفرق الاخرى واما اذا كان الجهاز الفني قد فعل ذلك اثناء التمارين واثناء المحاضرة للاعبي المريخ ولم يتم التنفيذ فعليا على ارض الميدان كما شاهدنا فان ذلك يعد كارثة كبرى كان نتاجها اقالة الجهاز الفني وفوز تاريخي على المريخ سيظل وصمة عار في جبين محسن وبرهان الى يوم القيامة لذلك فقد كتب الثنائي محسن وبرهان نهايتهما للابد مع المريخ .
صلاح نمر لا ذنب له فيما حدث وهو مدافع ممتاز ولكن اليد الواحدة لا تصفق ورغم ذلك اقول بان المريخ مر بمدافعين كبار كان لهم القدح المعلى في تحقيق الفوز فلقد مر هؤلاء المدافعين بمواقف افظع من التي مر بها صلاح نمر لكن نمر يفتقد للخبرة الكافية التي تمكنه من الصمود او الوقوف في وجه هجوم هلال التبلدي مع كل السلبيات التي صاحبت اداء زملائه في الفريق فلاعب مثل كمال عبد الغني صخرة دفاع المريخ في الزمن الجميل كان يؤدي بثبات وقوة وتمكن حتى وان غاب افضل المدافعين عن تشكيلة المريخ واذكر ان المريخ لعب مباراة امام الموردة بكل عنفوانها وقوتها في ذلك الوقت وكان المريخ مسجل لاعبين جدد في خط الدفاع وكمال كان هو اللاعب الوحيد القديم وصاحب الخبرة الثرة في دفاع المريخ فلعب كمال واحدة من اجمل مبارياته وادى هو وزميله حامد بريمة مباراة تاريخية شاهدتها من داخل الاستاد حيث تفوق المريخ على الموردة بهدف احرزه كمال نفسه من ضربة جزاء ورجع ليدافع عن المريخ باكمله وسط هجوم ضارب من لاعبي الموردة آنذاك ويمثلهم بريش اللاعب الخطير وحسن حامد والسعودي وغيرهم من اللاعبين الافذاذ لكن كمال وبريمة وقفا سدا منيعا لكل الهجمات وقاما بادوار بطولية مازلت اذكرها حتى هذه اللحظة لتنتهي تلك المباراة التاريخية بهدف كمال ويفوز المريخ بالثلاثة نقاط وكان حسن المصري هو مدرب المريخ في ذلك الزمن الجميل .
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*مع كامل التقدير لكلامك استاذ نادر وكامل التقدير للراجل كمال عبدالغني ، لكن ألا ترى ظلم المقارنه بين مريخ كمال ومريخ نمر ؟ مريخ كمال كان اكثر صلابه بامتلاكه لارتكازات يؤدون متطلبات الارتكازات كما يقول الكتاب ، فعندما تمتلك ارتكازات بمستوى جمال ابوعنجه وبدرالدين بخيت ، فمن السهل عليك كمدافع ان تبدع ، تحياتي يا استاذ وشرفت البوست
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ماذا سيفعل صلاح نمر لوحده
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ماذا سيفعل صلاح نمر لوحده



دي بالضبط النقطه سبب فتح البوست يا دلميت ، لو كنت تملك منوسطي دفاع بمستوى نيستا ومالديني فلن يصمدوا بدفاع مكشوف و وسط مفرغ من الاسناد مع افتقاد الفرقه ككل للتنظيم الدفاعي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

مع كامل التقدير لكلامك استاذ نادر وكامل التقدير للراجل كمال عبدالغني ، لكن ألا ترى ظلم المقارنه بين مريخ كمال ومريخ نمر ؟ مريخ كمال كان اكثر صلابه بامتلاكه لارتكازات يؤدون متطلبات الارتكازات كما يقول الكتاب ، فعندما تمتلك ارتكازات بمستوى جمال ابوعنجه وبدرالدين بخيت ، فمن السهل عليك كمدافع ان تبدع ، تحياتي يا استاذ وشرفت البوست



سلامات الحبيب مصطفى منصور وتساؤلك في محله ولكن في تلك المباراة والتي قصدتها تحديداً لم يكن هناك اي من اللاعبين الذين ذكرتهم انت فلا بدر الدين بخيت ولا جمال ابوعنجة ولا غيره لانهم كانوا وان لم تخني الذاكرة مسافرين مع المنتخب في معسكر خارجي ولم يكن هناك سوى حامد بريمة وكمال عبدالغني من اللاعبين القدامى واذكر ان المريخ تقدم بطلب لتاجيل هذه المباراة لكن الاتحاد رفض فلعبها المريخ ولم يكن هناك اي لاعب اساسي في صفوفه سوى حامد بريمة وكمال عبدالغني مع ستة من الاشبال ابرزهم كان اللاعبين طارق ابوالقاسم في الطرف اليمين والمهاجم جعفر عباس ..
ما ارغب في ايصاله للجميع ان هناك نوعية من اللاعبين تستطيع تحمل المسئولية بقوة وبروح وباصرار وعزيمة لا تلين وكمال كان واحد من فرسان المريخ النادرين في ذلك الزمن الجميل فتحمل عبء المباراة مع حامد بريمة ولعبا مباراة بطولية وياريت لو كانت معاي وموثقة من الجرائد الرياضية في ذلك الوقت حتى تعرفوا ويعرف كل جيل اليوم بان في المريخ رجال كانوا يسدون قرص الشمس ولعبوا بتفاني واخلاص بل ان مثل هذه الظروف التي كان يمر بها نادي المريخ في ذلك الوقت كانت فرصة لامثال كمال وبريمة لكي يبرزوا رجولتهم وقوتهم وحماسهم الطاغي ومريخيتهم النابعة من القلب ليفوز المريخ على الموردة بكل نجومها العظام قصاد لاعبين فقط والبقية كانوا تمامة عدد ليس الا ..

اشكرك اخي الكريم ومزيد من البوستات الرائعة
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*فعلا استاذ نادر تذكرت المباراة التي شهدت بزوغ النجم ابراهومه الكلاكله (ديسكو صغير لعبو يحير) فعلا كانت مباراة اثبتت قوة الشكيمه للاعبي ذلك الزمان
                        	*

----------


## nazaros

*فعلا صلاح نمر يعد من افضل المدافعين الموجودين في الساحة حاليا 
مشكلة المريخ هي الاداء الدفاعي للفريق ككل او كمنظومة .السنة الماضية كان كل الفريق يبحث عن الكرة ابتداء من بكري وديديه وهو ما نفتقده اليوم .
الواضح انو المشكلة تدريبية بحتة. في منتصف التسعينات  كان حبني في المريخ ومنير البلة في الهلال منتظرين التسجيلات تفتح عشان يشطبوهم  حينما اتي هورست جعل منهم اعمدة دفاع الفريق القومي الذي فاز غلي الجزاير وكان علي وشك التأهل لنهائيات الامم الافريقية لولا الخطاء الاداري حينها.
*

----------

